# Technics SA-AX6



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey guys. This will probably seem like a foolish question, however i was wondering what you all thought (if any of you have any experience with) the Technics AX6 receiver. I purchased one a few months back and I love it. I got it used for $110 and i so far have no complaints. Everyone i have shown it too also has complimented its power, clarity and design. I looked for reviews before i purchased it, however i couldn't find much. Just wondering what your guys' take was.

Thanks


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

fenderguy said:


> Hey guys. This will probably seem like a foolish question, however i was wondering what you all thought (if any of you have any experience with) the Technics AX6 receiver. I purchased one a few months back and I love it. I got it used for $110 and i so far have no complaints. Everyone i have shown it too also has complimented its power, clarity and design. I looked for reviews before i purchased it, however i couldn't find much. Just wondering what your guys' take was.
> 
> Thanks


Way back in ancient history (lets say, 10-15yrs ago), I was looking to buy a receiver. Being an accountant means I'm cheap.. err, frugal. I also research to death almost every AV purchase I make. At the time, I seem to recall that there were a couple of receivers on the market that floated under the radar that were supposed to be great buys. Technics was one of the brands that I remember. I couldn't vouch for the current line up, but since you seem to like it, that's good enough for me! :thumb: 

JCD


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

Many many moon ago I owned that unit. It was my first DD ready receiver and I paired it up with the matching DD/DTS decoder. All in all it was a pretty decent receiver and for what you paid you got a deal!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

I use to own
SA-TX50 THX receiver from Technics, one of the best i heard from technics
I paid for my $1200.00 cdn in 1996 or 95 if I'm not mistaken.
SA-AX6 is great prologic receiver and for the $$ you spend on it you can't go wrong


----------

